# weed killer



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if I'm I allowed to bring weedkiller in my suitcase back to Spain?? I've got a load of "round-up" weedkiller spray here at my UK house and the stuff I bought in Spain, didnt work particularly well and was dear!

Are there any rules or laws? I dont wanna be slung in jail on my way home

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Does anyone know if I'm I allowed to bring weedkiller in my suitcase back to Spain?? I've got a load of "round-up" weedkiller spray here at my UK house and the stuff I bought in Spain, didnt work particularly well and was dear!
> 
> Are there any rules or laws? I dont wanna be slung in jail on my way home
> 
> Jo xxx


ever heard of a weedkiller bomb ?
there is such a thing and they can be very powerfull so i dont think its the best idea to be honest. im fairly sure that you would be quizzed on it and at the very least have it took off you.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

jojo said:


> Does anyone know if I'm I allowed to bring weedkiller in my suitcase back to Spain?? I've got a load of "round-up" weedkiller spray here at my UK house and the stuff I bought in Spain, didnt work particularly well and was dear!
> 
> Are there any rules or laws? I dont wanna be slung in jail on my way home
> 
> Jo xxx


I buy undiluted roundup and also its equivalent in Spain and bring it back to the UK and Sweden,its much cheaper and very effective.

Be sure to buy it from a Spanish Farmers Co-op, to be sure of getting the real thing.


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> I buy undiluted roundup and also its equivalent in Spain and bring it back to the UK and Sweden,its much cheaper and very effective.
> 
> Be sure to buy it from a Spanish Farmers Co-op, to be sure of getting the real thing.


Roundup is freely available in Spain at around €40 for 5 litres.

The exact same generic product is Atilla at a much lower price.

And, JKChawner, the only explosive weedkiller is Sodium Chlorate and no one uses that as it kills the ground for years.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

almendros said:


> Roundup is freely available in Spain at around €40 for 5 litres.
> 
> The exact same generic product is Atilla at a much lower price.
> 
> And, JKChawner, the only explosive weedkiller is Sodium Chlorate and no one uses that as it kills the ground for years.



Thanks for the advise, It was just I've got five of those squirty bottle things in the cupboard here in the UK and thought its a waste?? I'm packed now and there aint no room for anything more in my case, its bursting!!!! So I'll leave it!!



Jo xxx


----------

